# [SOLVED] PC using DVI to HDMI to LCD TV



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Ive been fooling around with this notion but for the life of me I cant seem to get it to work. Ive got a Radeon x600 Connected to a DVI to HDMI cable which is connected to the HDMi port on my Sony KSL32M4000. Now in safe mode I can use it just fine with no problems. Also before I install the drivers no problems. As soon as I install I get invalid format from the TV. I can see the splash screen for the bios and then Xp. but after that Invalid format. Is my computer pushing a higher resolution to the TV thru the HDMI?:4-dontkno


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Ive actually got this under control thru use of the regular display driver and Power Strip. If any one is curious Id be glad to discuss it with them.


----------

